# Pair of ‘67 campus green Collegiates....



## bikepaulie (Jan 28, 2019)

Just wanted to show off my pair of lightly modified campus green ‘67 Collegiates.


----------



## juvela (Jan 29, 2019)

-----

LUV the brown paper sacks worn by the Pletschers! 

Too bad about those bear traps. 

-----


----------



## Sven (Jan 31, 2019)

Sweet looking machines.....ya just cant go wrong with Campus Green with a green "S" seat.


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----

Thanks for sharing this fun "his 'n hers" set!  

Wondering about stem on the distaffer.

Appears French.  Is it of the .833 size or did you take it down?  Earlier in the decade Schwinn used some stems from the Centrix company of France but they went out of business in 1962.

Would expect the Wald bar to have a 25.4mm centre and the stem a 25.0mm clamp.

Was it necessary to open/enlarge the clamp?

Thank you for any information.

Nice job with them.   

Do you and your significant other ever ride them together?

-----


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 31, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> LUV the brown paper sacks worn by the Pletschers!
> 
> ...




Local grocery store runner bikes need local store paper bags, ha! Yeah, the original pedals' rubber blocks break off with regular use, so I swapped out with these more practical platforms. These two Schwinns are only fifty-two years old, so they've got at least another fifty years in 'em with good care.


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 31, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks for sharing this fun "his 'n hers" set!
> 
> ...




'Distaffer', ha! Interesting word. The stem came with it and works just fine; not sure of dimensions since I'm not with the bike at the moment. Maybe similar to the 1967 Continental? These two are regular riders since they're so young, ha!


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for the response!  

Had assumed stem a replace-a-mente as it differs from that on the gents.  Are you able to read a name in the recess on the side of the extension?

Have not as yet found good "factory" images for the distaffer.

Here is the specifications page for the model from the dealer catalogue of MCMLXVII -





Here is a manufacturer photo gallery for the gents in Campus Green -

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Gallery/Collegiate/1967/67collt01.htm

-----


----------



## bikepaulie (Feb 1, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for the respomse!
> 
> ...




The stem reads, ‘Schwinn Approved’. hmm....


----------



## juvela (Feb 1, 2019)

-----

Thanks for the response.  

Wonder if it might be a Weinmann.  The company did produce stems, although they seem to be fairly rare.

Thinking of this manufacturer because in some of the images it appears quill may be steel while extension is obviously alloy.

Only a few makers did bimetal types and Weinmann is one.

Below is a photo of a Weinmann bimetal, obviously a different model than what is on your bicycle.  Posting only as example.

Binder is not ALGI, which is what is employed on most French produced stems of this sort.  Possible it maybe from Etablissements Jeunehomme (EJAC).

Odd that Schwinn would put different stems on the gent's and the lady's editions...

Is bar on lady's original?





-----


----------



## bikepaulie (Feb 27, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ...



Not certain about the step-through’s handlebar’s originality, sry.


----------

